# Updated setup



## joey24dirt

Not so much showing off my gear but more the location. Finally evicted the fish tank from off this perfect little coffee bar and set my gear up on there. Most likely need to sort it again but it got to 2.20am and I thought I'd better go to bed.



















Love the back end of the mazzer also so it's great to have that exposed.

P.s no fish were harmed during the eviction and have been happily relocated into the front room on their new unit.

P.p.s my children don't play with dewalt batteries while having meals


----------



## lake_m

Looks great. Has a real coffee shop feel to it now that you can see the backs of the machines.


----------



## DaveP

Wondering if the kids would like a lock pick set for Christmas...


----------



## Glenn

Nice to see another kitchen counter being reclaimed for coffee making equipment!


----------



## joey24dirt

DaveP said:


> Wondering if the kids would like a lock pick set for Christmas...


Ahh have you spotted the busy board on the end. Full of padlocks and bolts doors keys just to keep them occupied


----------



## khampal

Looking good! Looks like you've got plenty of space now to expand too.


----------



## joey24dirt

khampal said:


> Looking good! Looks like you've got plenty of space now to expand too.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## MildredM

Looks great. I love seeing the backs of machines and grinders too!


----------



## Stanic

Lovely tree-trunk board! Much better for the coffee stuff than fish tank.


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> Lovely tree-trunk board! Much better for the coffee stuff than fish tank.


I think when I refurb the kitchen I'll be keeping that chunk of wood. This house came with some crazy little pieces. Our fireplace mantle was a chunk of engraved mahogany (I think) that came from a bench in the House of Commons. That has been replaced now but I've still got it in the shed. Could be used to make some lovely tamper handles


----------



## CardinalBiggles

Stanic said:


> Lovely tree-trunk board! Much better for the coffee stuff than fish tank.


Yeah, my fish tank used to make sh1t coffee. I was always finding bits floating in it......


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a switch around and a tidy up. Cables wired through the unit to the hidden sockets. Child proof for sure....

...... and that rear end


----------



## Tiny tamper

All these compliments and noting saying how nice your chair is, I like it m8 going for the white minimalist look nice







just be careful getting out of it you don't grab any wires


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> All these compliments and noting saying how nice your chair is, I like it m8 going for the white minimalist look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be careful getting out of it you don't grab any wires


Ha IKEA wipe clean. An absolute must for kids like mine where food is meant for throwing and not eating. Now I think about it.... I might move my coffee gear back to where it was. That mazzer is quite the target!


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Ha IKEA wipe clean. An absolute must for kids like mine where food is meant for throwing and not eating. Now I think about it.... I might move my coffee gear back to where it was. That mazzer is quite the target!


carrot mash should be fine


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> carrot mash should be fine


Oh man here we go again with the orange related jokes


----------



## Tiny tamper

Yeah leave the grinder out things it's not it's fault it's been tango'd


----------



## MildredM

There's nothing wrong with being orange. Just DO NOT use the 'ginger' word


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> There's nothing wrong with being orange. Just DO NOT use the 'ginger' word


Nothing wrong with a ginger  my niece has the most amazing red hair.


----------



## joey24dirt

Thought I'd update the thread with my current kit. Never thought this forum would end up costing me so much 










Modified Nuova Simonelli Oscar

Compak E8 OD Redspeed

and yes that's a standard portafilter handle  haven't got around to doing my own yet.


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> Thought I'd update the thread with my current kit. Never thought this forum would end up costing me so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Nuova Simonelli Oscar
> 
> Compak E8 OD Redspeed
> 
> and yes that's a standard portafilter handle  haven't got around to doing my own yet.


Matching leds or just reflection?


----------



## joey24dirt

ashcroc said:


> Matching leds or just reflection?


Thankfully the E8 already had them installed so it's a perfect match


----------



## Stanic

Ooh sick









on a pro level finally


----------



## joey24dirt

Stanic said:


> Ooh sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a pro level finally


Just need the skills to match the machines now


----------



## Stanic

With the equipment out of the way I think you'll be there in no time


----------



## lake_m

Looks great in black! How's the steam valve mod working?

Nice grinder too! You've come a long way Joey.


----------



## joey24dirt

lake_m said:


> Looks great in black! How's the steam valve mod working?
> 
> Nice grinder too! You've come a long way Joey.


Cheers Andy. I just need to get the oscar painted properly and not my poor effort. Steam valve is great although I may need to change the 4 hole tip. It can be very unforgiving with a small pitcher


----------



## Lozzer87

joey24dirt said:


> Cheers Andy. I just need to get the oscar painted properly and not my poor effort. Steam valve is great although I may need to change the 4 hole tip. It can be very unforgiving with a small pitcher


I ended up getting a one hole tip from Bella barista when I had my Oscar. The steam power is just ridiculous for a small pitcher like you've said.


----------



## joey24dirt

Lozzer87 said:


> I ended up getting a one hole tip from Bella barista when I had my Oscar. The steam power is just ridiculous for a small pitcher like you've said.


Was it easier to steam after that? My DTP was single hole and I had that mastered so wondering if I'd get the same results with this.


----------



## Lozzer87

joey24dirt said:


> Was it easier to steam after that? My DTP was single hole and I had that mastered so wondering if I'd get the same results with this.


Difference was like night and day for me. Using the four hole tip I tried to persist but never got great results so managed to come across this,

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/single-hole-steam-tip.html

Fits really well and made so much dfference.


----------



## Stanic

Given I can steam a 350 ml jug with a 5 hole tip on a commercial HX machine with joysticks and I was frothing-novice just a year and a half ago, it's a matter of training..and I love that it only takes around 10 seconds

Single hole ones are good when you want great control over spinning IMO


----------



## joey24dirt

I'd say 1 in 10 milk efforts I can get really well textured milk, so I know it can be done. It's just figuring out what I need to do to repeat it.


----------



## cloughy

Great looking set up that


----------



## joey24dirt

cloughy said:


> Great looking set up that


Very stealth


----------



## eagerlearner

Hi Joey Ooo nice new kit! I know this is random but did you make that counter ? We bought some wood a while ago to extend existing kitchen counter depth and turn the far side into a bar height. I've bought some varnish, sanding the wood currently. Did you stain before varnish?


----------



## El carajillo

What variety of wood is it ? The softer pines absorb stain at varying rates and can give a very uneven colour / depth.

If stain goes deeply into the timber and you do not like it it cannot easily be removed ! Water based stains raise the grain considerably.

Varnish is not usually suitable for areas where cups / mugs wet items stand as they can leave rings. Check the instructions on the tin.

You would probably be better served with a sealer or lacquer.

Try your stain on a small scrap piece.


----------



## joey24dirt

eagerlearner said:


> Hi Joey Ooo nice new kit! I know this is random but did you make that counter ? We bought some wood a while ago to extend existing kitchen counter depth and turn the far side into a bar height. I've bought some varnish, sanding the wood currently. Did you stain before varnish?


It came with the house and I've not done anything with it yet. I had planned to strip it back though and maybe just oil it. Not sure. It also needs securing as it's just sat on the unit so sometimes I knock it and nearly send my kit flying!


----------



## El carajillo

Joey, get some "stretcher plates", these are metal brackets for securing timber tops. They have elongated slots to permit the timber to expand and contract without splitting.







You could probably make some.


----------



## joey24dirt

El carajillo said:


> Joey, get some "stretcher plates", these are metal brackets for securing timber tops. They have elongated slots to permit the timber to expand and contract without splitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably make some.


Aah ok yes. Just had a look on google  that's a job for another day. Today is all about the mini digger and updating my new workshop thread. Got about 10 tonne of earth to move


----------



## eagerlearner

Thanks El Carjillo, it's Douglas Fir, I didn't get stain as thought the same. Got varnish as knew we'd have plates and mugs on there so thought the varnish would be stronger?

Joey to me that's exactly what I'm trying to replicate, such a lovely look. Definitely secure it, accidents happen


----------



## joey24dirt

Well time for another update.

Switched the Oscar for this awesome MAC2000V. Lovely machine to use and even better when it costs £51 from the bay.

Also decided to jazz up the E8 a little


----------



## PPapa

That lid!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> That lid!


I've been wanting to make one for ages haha. Has a nice little flat spot for tamper storage too


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> I've been wanting to make one for ages haha. Has a nice little flat spot for tamper storage too


I'm not buying an E8 because of that, but damn... looks awesome!


----------



## Jony

Very good work Joey, pretty impressive


----------



## hotmetal

Cool lid Joey! Carry on like that and one day, you'll be wearing your striped pyjamas and your Mrs will think you've left haha!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> Well time for another update.
> 
> Switched the Oscar for this awesome MAC2000V. Lovely machine to use and even better when it costs £51 from the bay.
> 
> Also decided to jazz up the E8 a little


Very nice Joey but come on.... that poxy DIY distribution tool is letting you down a bit !

Surely it's time for a decent handle on it at least ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Snakehips said:


> Very nice Joey but come on.... that poxy DIY distribution tool is letting you down a bit !
> 
> Surely it's time for a decent handle on it at least ?


Haha how have I not already  missed that one completely


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Haha how have I not already  missed that one completely


It's not as if you hadn't *thought* about a handle


----------



## jonnycooper29

This set up looks awesome! Very impressive considering the state of the mac when you got it.. almost makes me want to hunt for a good restoration project

I also just YouTubed someone steaming milk with one, makes me realise how slow my DTP is


----------



## PPapa

joey24dirt said:


> Haha how have I not already  missed that one completely


Given how much Londinium ones cost... there must be a market for good looking and well built one!


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> Given how much Londinium ones cost... there must be a market for good looking and well built one!


Could be on to something lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Another update


----------



## MildredM

Nice bit of product placement there


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Nice bit of product placement there


I'm just reciprocating


----------



## joey24dirt

Updated machine post ...










Sage Dual boiler is an absolute treat to use. Can't believe I've took so long to try one considering my sage fanboy ways

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez

Now it's definitely time to update your signature


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Updated machine post ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sage Dual boiler is an absolute treat to use. Can't believe I've took so long to try one considering my sage fanboy ways
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The PF handle is very subdued for you ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> The PF handle is very subdued for you


Haha I needed one quick so that was a couple of hours work. Walnut with carbon fibre cap. Bit random but like I say it was a quick one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I needed one quick so that was a couple of hours work. Walnut with carbon fibre cap. Bit random but like I say it was a quick one
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks very nice .. I have some buffalo horn discs that buff up really shiny .. The black goes well with the timber


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Bit random but like I say it was a quick one


just remember to purge after every "go"


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> just remember to purge after every "go"


Always 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jj-x-ray

What happened to the Mac?
You got it dialled down to 6 bar yet...
They do look good in black

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

jj-x-ray said:


> What happened to the Mac?
> You got it dialled down to 6 bar yet...
> They do look good in black
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I've had 3 machines since the Mac, I just forgot to update my sig haha.

Yeah I've had it running around there, but just changed it back up to normal pre hen full pressure. I think I'll change it back. 
The black looks great. Really matches the grinder well...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a bit of a play around with the spare dispersion block thing. Turned it down a little to accommodate the ims screen I forgot I had 
















Seems ok so far with regards to the shower, but may need further tweaks. It pulls the centre in a little bit too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## truecksuk

My dream set up!!


----------

